# Best Bow for Deer Hunting?



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking at getting into bow hunting. just wondering what you guys think is the best bow for deer hunting. looking for something around $400 but i could maybe go a little higher. Let me know what ya think. Thanks in advance!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The best bow for deer hunting is the one YOU like best.

We're all different.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

BenelliELITE17 said:


> Looking at getting into bow hunting. just wondering what you guys think is the best bow for deer hunting. looking for something around $400 but i could maybe go a little higher. Let me know what ya think. Thanks in advance!


For that price range I would check out the Martin Bengal or Forge Woodsman. Great bows for the money.

Of course it matters what you are looking for and everybody is going to give you a different answer.....


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

check out the fred bear bows. great bows for a very reasonable price. i shoot and element which is a lower end one and i love it.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

what BBJ said. just keep in mind you don't have to spent the big $$$ to get a quaility bow.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes for your price range you can get some real quality bows for that money. IMO I've liked the PSE bow madness and some of the martins. they're real rock solid bows. Also the Diamond line has great bows for the price as well.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

IMO in that $400 price range the best bow going right now is the Martin Bengal. Heck, the Bengal is probably one of the best bows going right now period. I picked one up in August (an 07' model for a heckuva lot less than $400) and after having worked with it a couple months and taken a 136 5 point with it, I can say it's the best compound I've ever owed or shot, which includes high end Hoyts and my wife's two Matthews. Accurate, smooth, quiet, no hand shock, fast!, and you don't have to take a loan out to get one...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The best bow is the one that fits you best and that you can shoot most accurately. You will likely have to try several.

The list of makers putting out good bows is long, and everyone has a different opinion.

Right now I prefer Parker, good solid bows, smooth drawing and less hand shock than anything else I've tried. And they have bows within your price range.

huntin1


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't be afraid to give a recurve or longbow a try. Compounds feel heavy, clunky, and awkward to me. Shooting a longbow FOR ME feels natural and comfortable. Give one a try.........you might really like it. It's not that difficult to become accurate at 15-20 yds.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Colt said:


> Don't be afraid to give a recurve or longbow a try. Compounds feel heavy, clunky, and awkward to me. Shooting a longbow FOR ME feels natural and comfortable. Give one a try.........you might really like it. It's not that difficult to become accurate at 15-20 yds.
> 
> Good luck with your choice.


Agreed, I"m primarily a recurve guy. However, a good recurve or longbow for under $400 isn't happening unless a guy goes with a used one...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

any bow out right now will do the exact same job.. which is kill a deer... so it comes down to what you wanna spend and how comfortable it feels to YOU... but I will tell you theres nothing like haveing deer walking right under you even if they do bust you... because when they do they dont always run off... youll see what I mean when you do it  :beer:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would def. look at used bows. Have them checked by a reputable archery shop. Bows don't hold value well. and you can get last years model or the year before real cheap. Sometimes even new but a year old.


----------

